
Say What? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/31/magazine/31wwln-consumed-t.html?ref=technology
======
windsurfer
Flagged because of registration wall.

~~~
Shamiq
Does this work for you:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/31/magazine/31wwln-
consumed-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/31/magazine/31wwln-
consumed-t.html?pagewanted=print)

~~~
windsurfer
No, sorry.

